# This concerns all surf fishermen. Please watch this video.



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

a touching video to us but not to the enviro's!
they must be stopped by "any" means!


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Touching when you think how the audubon society and the the parks service is shafting the people down there over a few plovers.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I dont understand. Why can't they develop a plan that allows everyone birds foxes fisherman to all share the island? How can you kill 1 animal to protect another? This is crazy to me. You destroy the livelyhoods of thousands of people then what? Something has to be done to help. Pretty soon there won't be anyplace to enjoy.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Man this is crazy! I never even knew about these closures. And what makes it even crazier is the fact that there is a sanctuary not too far north! SMH


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Fisherman's Goal - Preserve and Protect (Always has been)

Environmentalist Nazi's Goal - Prohibit (Always has been)


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

well put!!

the environazi's have an agenda and "saving" plovers is just an excuse to 
close land to rec users.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Everyone should watch this!*

It just amazes me that a stupid bird is more important than the lives of the people on Hatteras island


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I respect the birds......I respect the Plover. But a Plover on Cape Hatteras is in a sense LOST. There has never been a large population of Piping Plovers on these islands for a reason. Cape Hatteras is at the very end of their population range.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

can we get a sticky, Site Mods?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

As the Audoban people SELL a piece of land that was left by a man that wanted it it be kept pristine forever. Their HQ is in some sky scraper and should be in some 2 story. Environuts just want money. They do not care about anything else. Sentara Hospitle only gives 4% to charity cases and sues the rest. They are listed as a "CHARITY" institution.


----------



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

Everybody should watch that video , its a real eye opener.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I have mixed feelings about the environment and government control. On one hand people abuse the hell out of wild life, on the other the government claiming control is scary. Overall I blame the people, yes I know I am in the minority. I know little about Hatteras, but from pictures I have seen for decades people were driving SUVs/Trucks on the beach... I have zero idea why anybody thought that was a good idea. Regardless I will talk about an area I am familiar with, Hilton Head Island. 

The beach in Palmetto Dunes has giant signs at every beach entrance that shark fishing and taking live creatures is forbidden. Almost everyday I was there (2 weeks) I saw families collecting sand dollars (live creatures) and muscles (live creatures) by the bucket loads and taking them. At this rate the people will eventually create an issue. At some point the government will start getting involved and people will want to complain. But really if the people would obey the rules in the first place the government wouldn't get involved. I also saw many people clearly shark fishing as well. I have been going to HHI for 20 years. 20 years ago I would walk about in the ocean and find 30 sand dollars in 10 minutes, now I find 2-5 in a week. IMHO, if people want the government to stay out of their personal lives, than be responsible. Kind of like credit cards, which the government will take control of soon, because the average person has 15k worth of debt. 

Note; Hatteras could be a different story, perhaps the people haven't done anything wrong, I don't know and don't claim to know the area, so this isn't a hit at the people of Hatteras, but a general story about my experience with how people are constantly treating the environment like shit. I yell at my mother every year for this kind of behavior, she is constantly taking shells despite there being an reason why shells are on the beach. Take what one can eat, leave the rest behind for our children.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Kellercl

Driving on OBX beaches has been a "way of life" for North Carolinians for generations. Recreational fishermen are the ones in the crosshairs of these environmental wackos and recreational fishermen are the ones who take the "GREATEST CARE" to protect wildlife on the beach and the beaches themselves.......In regards to the piping plover - I read an article a year or so ago that mentioned twenty something incidents across the country involving a plover being run over by an ORV. If I am not mistaken all but one of the incidents involved a Park Service employee.

Cape Hatteras is a "Recreational Seashore"......NOT a wildlife refuge......


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

DrumintheSuds,

Sure, maybe it is a way of life. As I mentioned I don't know much about Hatteras, but driving on the beach is completely foreign to me. I hit the beach (SC and Florida) 2-3 times a year and have never seen people driving on the beach. That just seems very odd to me and not very friendly to wildlife. Another example of people being irresponsible, I bet half the people I run into have zero idea of bag limits and size limits. They just keep what they catch. Don't get me wrong, the government does go over board and is dangerous, but on the flip side we all have to admit there is a bunch of careless a-holes out there.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Kellercl said:


> DrumintheSuds,
> 
> Sure, maybe it is a way of life. As I mentioned I don't know much about Hatteras, but driving on the beach is completely foreign to me. I hit the beach (SC and Florida) 2-3 times a year and have never seen people driving on the beach. That just seems very odd to me and not very friendly to wildlife. Another example of people being irresponsible, I bet half the people I run into have zero idea of bag limits and size limits. They just keep what they catch. Don't get me wrong, the government does go over board and is dangerous, but on the flip side we all have to admit there is a bunch of careless a-holes out there.


There are A-holes everywhere doing all kinds of things wrong. What we dont need is rules/laws catered to those select few. A old friend of mine recently commited a terrible crime. He murdered 2 people with his shotgun, now should the government decide that since this a-hole did that that no one else should be able to own/use a shotgun? No that is ludicris, but is what people around the country is wanting done. Same goes for cars if you want to make that arguement, how many people you know that have been killed due to reckless driving, maybe we should ban cars for now own. I know I sound like a smart arse, and well I am, but Im just trying to get my point across. All because something is foreign to you or me, doesnt mean its wrong. I can say without hessitation that some of hte biggest conservationist I know are fishermen. I think a when peopel hear about driving on the beaches they immeadiately think of a Baja race or something. There are still speed limits, a-holes that dont follow them and the rest of us responsible adults. Usually the people I see driving the worst are the park rangers...


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Kellercl said:


> DrumintheSuds,
> 
> Sure, maybe it is a way of life. As I mentioned I don't know much about Hatteras, but driving on the beach is completely foreign to me. I hit the beach (SC and Florida) 2-3 times a year and have never seen people driving on the beach. That just seems very odd to me and not very friendly to wildlife. Another example of people being irresponsible, I bet half the people I run into have zero idea of bag limits and size limits. They just keep what they catch. Don't get me wrong, the government does go over board and is dangerous, but on the flip side we all have to admit there is a bunch of careless a-holes out there.


Driving on the highway is unfriendly to wildlife.......On the OBX mother nature kills more birds than ORV's do.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Tacpayne said:


> There are A-holes everywhere doing all kinds of things wrong. What we dont need is rules/laws catered to those select few. A old friend of mine recently commited a terrible crime. He murdered 2 people with his shotgun, now should the government decide that since this a-hole did that that no one else should be able to own/use a shotgun? No that is ludicris, but is what people around the country is wanting done. Same goes for cars if you want to make that arguement, how many people you know that have been killed due to reckless driving, maybe we should ban cars for now own. I know I sound like a smart arse, and well I am, but Im just trying to get my point across. All because something is foreign to you or me, doesnt mean its wrong. I can say without hessitation that some of hte biggest conservationist I know are fishermen. I think a when peopel hear about driving on the beaches they immeadiately think of a Baja race or something. There are still speed limits, a-holes that dont follow them and the rest of us responsible adults. Usually the people I see driving the worst are the park rangers...


I get your point. I feel the same way, for example I use my credit card for everything so I can get 2% back in my ROTH. I have never carried a balance, but I know in a few years the government is going to screw it up for me. My personal take on your examples, as long as a minority are acting stupid the government has no right, but once the majority start acting stupid... than we have a problem. Personally I feel people are acting dumber and dumber with every passing year. 

Speaking of the environment, anybody know what happened to the catfish population? As a kid we used to catch cats all the time in the surf. I haven't seen one for years.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Kellercl

In the case of Hatteras it is actually the "government" who is at fault here. The Park Service was supposed to have an ORV plan in place decades ago. It is the Park Service that has let us down......The enviro groups have been looking for ways to get ORV's off of Hatteras and Core Banks since the early 70's.......The birds and the incompetence of the government run park service are their latest weapons of choice.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Kellercl
> 
> In the case of Hatteras it is actually the "government" who is at fault here. The Park Service was supposed to have an ORV plan in place decades ago. It is the Park Service that has let us down......The enviro groups have been looking for ways to get ORV's off of Hatteras and Core Banks since the early 70's.......The birds and the incompetence of the government run park service are their latest weapons of choice.


Yeah I was reading about that. The Park Service was suppose to come up with a ORV plan 40 years ago, hell that is a decade before I was born. I don't quite understand how the Park Service failed so bad. Either way the whole thing is sad, I can't imagine having my lively hood taken away from me.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

This is not some over built tourist trap. This is our national park. Unless you have had the Hatteras experience..I would hope you could check it out some day. but... You would be surprised how well we police ourselves. Law breakers don't last long. Not really directed at you Kell..ok?
A big part of my life is missing. It's emotional for many of us.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

That video was DEEP.... I have been down there, and I must say for the locals (and Diehards) it's really a way of life you just cant understand unless you're part of it.. 

I drive on the beaches of DE\MD and there are some area's close at tiimes due to the piping plover, but nothing like you OBX guys are dealing with. At the end of the day I BELIEVE it's all about $$$$$... Maybe that's why the MD\DE beaches seem to be ok for now.. S$%# it cost me $130 a year to drive on them. It hope you boys down there fight this... Starting with the elected officals.. If they dont support your cause get rid of them..


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

This is it on YouTube in 2 parts. Share with your Facebook friends..


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pledge.......*

What a great video.
With this web site being for "pier & surf" anglers I want to propose a pledge to all P & S members.
Please on or before 9/11/10 make a small donation of $10 or more to OBPA or NCBBA.
It is a travisty that such groups want to take or fishing rights away from us. 
They need this money for legal funds to try to reverse this mess.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

excellent video it should be forwarded to all government personnel to see !!!! are the lives of a few birds more important than those of the natives of haterras island ? I think not !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i think not also...but....the environazi's do think birds are more important than people!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Kellercl said:


> DrumintheSuds,
> 
> Sure, maybe it is a way of life. As I mentioned I don't know much about Hatteras, but driving on the beach is completely foreign to me. I hit the beach (SC and Florida) 2-3 times a year and have never seen people driving on the beach. That just seems very odd to me and not very friendly to wildlife. Another example of people being irresponsible, I bet half the people I run into have zero idea of bag limits and size limits. They just keep what they catch. Don't get me wrong, the government does go over board and is dangerous, but on the flip side we all have to admit there is a bunch of careless a-holes out there.


 Ok,we'll take for granted that driving on the beach is a big part of this,which it isn't,but we'll agree just for argument's sake... 

Have you read or had explained to you that there are several great fishing areas that you will not ever be able to hike to as well?? Whole blocks of beach will eventually be closed to pedestrian access as well,not just vehicles,it has already been done in many areas.....


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Ok,we'll take for granted that driving on the beach is a big part of this,which it isn't,but we'll agree just for argument's sake...
> 
> Have you read or had explained to you that there are several great fishing areas that you will not ever be able to hike to as well?? Whole blocks of beach will eventually be closed to pedestrian access as well,not just vehicles,it has already been done in many areas.....


As mentioned earlier I am not familiar with NC, but from an outsider's point of view the whole thing sounds mishandled. I was reading article that said a plan was asked to be provided by the parks 40 years ago.. and a plan was never submitted. The whole thing is a damn shame, from my point of view I can't help but feel all this could have (and honestly should have) been avoided. Sounds a like a typical bureaucracy failure.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Kellercl said:


> As mentioned earlier I am not familiar with NC, but from an outsider's point of view the whole thing sounds mishandled. I was reading article that said a plan was asked to be provided by the parks 40 years ago.. and a plan was never submitted. The whole thing is a damn shame, from my point of view I can't help but feel all this could have (and honestly should have) been avoided. Sounds a like a typical bureaucracy failure.


Keller, the only thing I can recommend is that you take a trip to any of the many states where beach driving is allowed. Though almost no one will admit to it, surf fishermen are some of the best environmentalists you'll ever meet: they avoid driving near plants that prevent beach erosion, they call it in when sea turtles are nesting, and they bring millions of dollars in fees and local expenditures that protect and improve local habitat.

At the end of the day, you never hurt a place you love or the plants and animals that live there. Seriously, give it a shot. You'll be impressed.

The problem in Hatteras is that a single narrow-minded group has come in and tried to kick out everyone else. Their goal isn't conservation. It's elimination.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

rattler said:


> As the Audoban people SELL a piece of land that was left by a man that wanted it it be kept pristine forever. Their HQ is in some sky scraper and should be in some 2 story. Environuts just want money. They do not care about anything else. Sentara Hospitle only gives 4% to charity cases and sues the rest. They are listed as a "CHARITY" institution.


The property will now have condos and a hotel/motel. Approved by local gov. Its all about the BS LOBBIESTS and GRAF PAYOFFS that got to all PLOITITIONS. DEMS AND REPS. That should NOT be a "profession". I used to fish the POINT, HAT, PEA, etc. Great people have been screwed over some gov/lob in DC That has never been there. Its just STUPID to put 4k people out of work and destroy a way of life, just to get an office building in some wacked out crongress persons new office building built. WE need to VOTE.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Keller, the only thing I can recommend is that you take a trip to any of the many states where beach driving is allowed. Though almost no one will admit to it, surf fishermen are some of the best environmentalists you'll ever meet: they avoid driving near plants that prevent beach erosion, they call it in when sea turtles are nesting, and they bring millions of dollars in fees and local expenditures that protect and improve local habitat.
> 
> At the end of the day, you never hurt a place you love or the plants and animals that live there. Seriously, give it a shot. You'll be impressed.
> 
> The problem in Hatteras is that a single narrow-minded group has come in and tried to kick out everyone else. Their goal isn't conservation. It's elimination.


 Impressive post,and as true as can be written...


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

sand flea said:


> Keller, the only thing I can recommend is that you take a trip to any of the many states where beach driving is allowed. Though almost no one will admit to it, surf fishermen are some of the best environmentalists you'll ever meet: they avoid driving near plants that prevent beach erosion, they call it in when sea turtles are nesting, and they bring millions of dollars in fees and local expenditures that protect and improve local habitat.
> 
> At the end of the day, you never hurt a place you love or the plants and animals that live there. Seriously, give it a shot. You'll be impressed.
> 
> The problem in Hatteras is that a single narrow-minded group has come in and tried to kick out everyone else. Their goal isn't conservation. It's elimination.


There is NO BETTER environmental conservationist than a surf fishermen period....This is a great post! I have seen "some" park rangers drive by bags of trash washed up on the beach that "I" stopped and picked up. I actually had one on core banks tell me it wasn't his job to pick up trash.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

NC is on the list of places to fish at some point. I have had mixed experiences with surf fisherman in SC, some are great, other abuse the hell out of the area. Glad to hear most in NC are good people.


----------



## Reeko (Jun 8, 2009)

What else can we do ? I think people would do more if they knew how . I've been going to Hatty Point for 21 years and I would do anything to keep it open . There were areas closed over 10 years ago but they were fewer than today and not very clearly marked either . One time we followed a park service cherokee for about a mile before they stopped and told us the area was closed . We had no idea . I would hate to see the whole area gated off like Sandbridge / Back bay with limited access by the vip's only .


----------



## shimano (Sep 23, 2010)

Kellercl said:


> NC is on the list of places to fish at some point. I have had mixed experiences with surf fisherman in SC, some are great, other abuse the hell out of the area. Glad to hear most in NC are good people.


You won't find a better example of a conservationist and environmentally friendly human being than a fisherman. Do you see people walking around in the grocery store putting out cigarettes and throwing their trash in the veggie bins? NO. Fisherman in NC could teach this country a lesson on conservation. Shutting down a beach to save some bird might help for now but if this bird is endangered now there's probably a reason for it, and it will be endangered elsewhere tomorrow. Its the circle of life and evolution. These "environazi's" will never learn this. just food for thought...so everybody ready for some rockfish


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

I've seen both parts befor and it is really pathetic what they are doing the people living and earning a fair wage down there.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

And don't think it couldn't happen to any beach, or any area close to you for that matter. Get involved with the groups and organizations that give you a voice about these matters.
It is more then just money that these groups seek. Keep in mind that as far as some of these groups and people go, they'd prefer if man wasn't even on this planet.

And just because some of us may live further up along the coast, MD./DEL. don't think that these groups don't have their sights on our beaches also. Paying monies and fees to the park service doesn't mean a thing. It is becoming involved with the local groups...RFA, SSF, DFA, DMS, AMSA are what will give you (us) a voice and force to deal with.

Show your support for the people of on the forefront of this fight for you and join the OBPA.


DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OPBA


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Impressive post,and as true as can be written...


THEY just want CONTROL.


shimano said:


> You won't find a better example of a conservationist and environmentally friendly human being than a fisherman. Do you see people walking around in the grocery store putting out cigarettes and throwing their trash in the veggie bins? NO. Fisherman in NC could teach this country a lesson on conservation. Shutting down a beach to save some bird might help for now but if this bird is endangered now there's probably a reason for it, and it will be endangered elsewhere tomorrow. Its the circle of life and evolution. These "environazi's" will never learn this. just food for thought...so everybody ready for some rockfish


See someone dump an ashtrey at a stop light. BLOW THE HORN and get the plate/picture. . $500 fine. think twice.


scavengerj said:


> And don't think it couldn't happen to any beach, or any area close to you for that matter. Get involved with the groups and organizations that give you a voice about these matters.
> It is more then just money that these groups seek. Keep in mind that as far as some of these groups and people go, they'd prefer if man wasn't even on this planet.
> Please let "them" go first so we can just get back to LIVING. I agree with regulations/rules. They will say we saved 200 jobs as THEY KILL 3-4000. The people do not want to rely on the GOV. but want to make their own way in life. JMHO.
> And just because some of us may live further up along the coast, MD./DEL. don't think that these groups don't have their sights on our beaches also. Paying monies and fees to the park service doesn't mean a thing. It is becoming involved with the local groups...RFA, SSF, DFA, DMS, AMSA are what will give you (us) a voice and force to deal with.
> ...


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Don't forget to post the YouTube link on Facebook or other social networks.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> That video was DEEP.... I have been down there, and I must say for the locals (and Diehards) it's really a way of life you just cant understand unless you're part of it..
> 
> I drive on the beaches of DE\MD and there are some area's close at tiimes due to the piping plover, but nothing like you OBX guys are dealing with. At the end of the day I BELIEVE it's all about $$$$$... Maybe that's why the MD\DE beaches seem to be ok for now.. S$%# it cost me $130 a year to drive on them. It hope you boys down there fight this... Starting with the elected officals.. If they dont support your cause get rid of them..


Its not just "you boys down there"...its all of us, we ALL need to write elected officials, theirs and OURS. 

This is a national issue for all sportsmen, its not just Hatteras, its our rights as Americans being threatened by a select few special interest groups. They won't stop with Hatteras.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

JMHO. This goes back 50+ years. Not just fishing, but hunting and being in the outdoors. It started with "Bottled Water". WHY do we NEED IT. WE DON"T. But it gives GOV. control. GOV. will push out everyone that makes $50K or less a year, and guarentee we will be fine. You will have lite rail in Va Beach and tolls on the roads. WATCH. Enjoy while you can.


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

Second time I've seen this video, still pisses me off.

I'm with you guys on this, but if you keep on pushing the "Choosing Birds Over People Trip" your going to lose. Bottom line, people have been driving on the beaches for a long freaken time, and the Plover are still here and are not significantly declining. CASE CLOSED. If this is articulated by the masses as such, the blatant scheme that the Audobon Society is trying to pull (and it is a scheme to jack up the value of their land) will be seen in court and will fall flat on its face.

I am an envirowhacko, and if you love to fish you are too.* These bastards aren't environmentalists, they're businessmen trying to create a private Millionaire Only club in one of the most pristine and beautiful places in the country. The only way we're going to beat this is if we present it as what it is.*

Is there going to be another hearing anytime soon? Does anybody have any info on how we can throw in our two cents?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Fishbreath said:


> Its not just "you boys down there"...its all of us, we ALL need to write elected officials, theirs and OURS.
> 
> This is a national issue for all sportsmen, its not just Hatteras, its our rights as Americans being threatened by a select few special interest groups. They won't stop with Hatteras.


The key to this is....simply stated numerous times, by numerous people....."write tour ELECTED officials.". The were elected to office and they can be removed. People in this great land of ours always wait till the last minute to voice concerns about our ELECTED officials doing things that they weren't ELECTED to do. Notice how ELECTED is in caps? Forget writing to them, doing a mild protest with banners, or complaining to them. Remember this....We the people......WE RUN THIS COUNTRY! NOT THEM! OBX was built by fishermen/women, for fisherman/women, and will be RE-TAKEN by fishermen/women!


----------

